# Speicherverwaltung? Nein Portage/emerge Problem

## UTgamer

Ich hab zu Zeit alles 100% auf dem neusten Stand. Nutze aber noch Kernel 2.4.25

Ich habe 1GB RAM.

Gestern abend ruckelte der Rechner zum ersten mal. In der Speicherverwaltung angesehen unter 

"Infozentrum" viel mir dort etwas auf.

Dort giebt es die Anzeige '(2) Physicher Speicher' und '(3) Auslagerungsspeicher'.

(3) war noch nie in Benutzung gewesen.

Doch bei Punkt (2) giebt es Festplattenzwischenspeicher?

a) Was ist der Festplattenzwischenspeicher (2)?

b) Wo liegt der Unterschied zum Swap-Memory (3)?

Der entscheidende Punkt ist, das System giebt den (2) nicht mehr zurück/frei,

wenn der 75% erreicht hat, nach zB. grösseren ebuilds. Das habe ich vorher nie bemerkt, 

weil es noch nie zuvor geruckelt hat.

Wer kann mir nen Tip geben wo ich den Fehler suchen sollte?

----------

## LenDa

Hi

bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber der 

Festplattenzwischenspeicher ist eine Art Cache (im RAM), in dem (solange der Speicherplatz nicht anderweitig genutzt wird) Dateien zwischengespeichert werden. Dies erhöht bei Dateien, die oft gebraucht werden, die Geschwindigkeit bei Lesezugriffen.

Swap ist ein Art Speichererweiterung auf der Festplatte. Wenn nur wenig Speicher vorhanden ist, Programme aber mehr brauchen als noch frei ist, dann werden z.Zt. nicht benötigte Informationen (die normalerweise im Speicher liegen sollten) auf die Festplatte in den Swap geschrieben. Dieses ist jedoch relativ langsam im Vergleich zum eigentlichen RAM.

MfG

David

----------

## MrTom

Die Funktionen hören sich nach KDE an? !?

Physicher Speicher = ganz klar, dein Ram in der Kiste  :Wink: 

Auslagerungsspeicher = Swap, wenn Ram langsam ausgeht etc. wird Teil der Platte verwendet. Sollte ja auch klar sein.

Festplattenzwischenspeicher = Wenn Ram übrig ist, wird ein Teil davon als Cache für die Festplatte verwendet. Dadurch werden Zugriffe schneller, da diese nicht direkt mit der HDD, sondern zuerst über Ram gemacht werden.

Dieser Cache ist dynamisch. Wenn also ein Programm viel Speicher benötigt, wird auch der Cache kleiner. 

Ansonsten ist eine einfach Faustregel: Ein hoher Wert beim Festplattenzwischenspeicher ist gut. Denn dann ist genügend Ram frei.

Wenn Dein Rechner ständig Swap verwendet, vor allem mehr als nur ein paar MB davon, dann ist einfach zu wenig Ram im Rechner. Oder Du hast eine Software am laufen mit Speichelecks (z.B: amule macht das gerne).

Damit man die Werte besser vergleichen kann, würde ich mal den Befehl "top" aufrufen. Da er auf jeden Rechner drauf ist, kann man die Werte dann besser mit Deinen vergleichen (hab z.B. gar kein KDE auf meiner Kiste).

Kannst ja den oberen Teil von TOP einfach mal als CODE posten...

----------

## LenDa

Hi

da lag ich ja gar nicht so weit daneben...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrTom

Hat ja auch niemand bezweifelt  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Danke, werde heute Abend (zuhause) mal mit top die Ressourcen checken, warum der aufeinmal ruckelt. 

Das mit den 2 verschiedenen Speichern ist mir jetzt klar, warum erwähnen die nicht Cache im 

Zusammenhang mit Festplattenzwischenspeicher  :Wink: 

Achso ist evtl. nicht deutlich geworden, hab noch nie gesehen das der Swapspeicher genutzt wurde.

----------

## MrTom

Weil KDE sich zu stark an Windows-User richtet und dazu noch eine deutsche Übersetzung. Das kann nicht gut gehen  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Ok, ich hab Tests gemacht.

Das Ruckeln tritt ausschließlich auf nachdem ich emerge verwendet habe.

Ich kann einige 100MB von einer Partition auf ne andere schieben (=kein Problem).

Emerge ich aber auch nur ein Paket steht danach der Rechner fast komplett, auch nach einer Stunde nichts tuens.

Außerdem dated emerge -u world nicht alles up.

Ich habe einfach ein paar Pakete die ich in dem Prozeß nach nie gesehen habe nochmal neu emerged, dazu gehören zB. nano und gimp, beide waren nicht neu.

avidemux ist garnicht mehr aufgeführt, er meint es ist ein neues Paket.

Bei grip welches auch nicht bei emerge -u auftaucht möchte er das machen, obwohl grip schon instaliert ist:

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.0.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.10

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.4.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.4.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/grip-3.1.4 [3.0.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.0.9

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-thinice-2.0.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.4.1

In meinen use-Variablen steht aber -gnome, den den habe ich auch garnicht installiert.

--------

Ich glaube mein emerge ist defekt!

--------

Das giebt mir emerge info aus:

emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3_pre20040207-r0, 2.4.25)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.25 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13p1

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -msse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -msse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de rsync://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X Xaw3d aalib alsa amd apache2 apm arts avi berkdb cdr cgi crypt cups dga doc dvd encode esd ffmpeg flash foomaticdb foreign-package gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile imlib ipv6 java javascript joystick jpeg kde kerberos ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozctl mozilla mozinterfaceinfo mozirc moznomail mozxmlterm mpeg nas ncurses nls nvidia oav oggvorbis openal opengl openssh opie oss pam pda pdflib perl png python qt qtmt quicktime readline rp-pppoe samba scanner sdl slang socks5 spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype usb vanilla videos x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Was muss ich machen das a) mein System nicht mehr ruckelt nach irgendeinem emerge Prozess, und b) um auch wirklich alle Pakete angezeigt zu bekommen.

----------

## UTgamer

PS: Ich kann irgend ein Programm von Hand kompilieren, dann mag er so bis zu 50% Rechnerressourcen verbrauchen, zB den Kernel mit seinen Modulen (testweise gemacht) dauert ja nur 2,5min  :Wink:  für Kernel und 3min  :Wink: für die Modules.

Aber der Rechner verhält sich auch nach dreimaligem kompilieren noch einwandfrei.

Aber sobald irgend etwas von emerge läuft, es braucht auch nur en sync sein, darf ich neu booten, weil er ruckelt.

Emerge verbraucht zwischen 15-92% Rechnerressourcen. 

Ich glaube Vorgestern fing es an als ich den letzten Test mit Rosegarden 0.9.0.6 versucht habe, weil ich da immer nen Sandbox access vioilation bekommen habe beim emergen im Terminal unter su, habe ich es auf der Konsole getan, und kein Sandbox Fehler war aufgetaucht. das war das letzte was ich gemacht hatte bevor der Fehler aufgetaucht ist.

Ausserdem laufen beim build-Prozeß über emerge zweimal cc1 Prozeße, wenn ich den Kernel aber emerge nur einmal.

----------

## Realmaker

Benutzt du einen Gentoo-Kernel oder einen ungepatchten von kernel.org?

----------

## SnorreDev

Das mit mehreren CC1 Prozessen  liegt am Make - die an der von dir Angegebenen Option -j2 sagt aus, dass dadurch 2 Prozesse gleichzeitig ausgefuehrt werden.

Hast du schonmal versucht dein Emerge neu zu Emergen?

----------

## UTgamer

Ich verwende den 2.4.25 bereits nach dem 2.Tag seit dem er erschienen ist, 

also den ungepatschten von Kernel.org = mehrere Wochen (2-3) ohne Probleme. 

Weil ich bereits seit 1998 alle Kernel selbst kompiliere 

(Promise-RAID für FastTrak66 und 100LT verlangten das).  :Wink: 

Das mit dem -j2, ist dann auch geklärt, danke.

Aber emerge emergen, jo sollte ich mal machen  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

@ SnorreDev, juhu, das Hauptproblem mit dem ruckeln wurde durch ein emerge emerge beseitigt.

Ein suchen mit *foo* über die 7GB grosse /usr Partition, mit einem gleichzeitigen "emerge sync" und danach "emerge sys-libs/ncurses", top, und heftig schnellem ziehen des Mozilla über den Dsktop bringen kein Ruckeln mehr zutage.  :Laughing: 

Wer kann mir evtl. noch sagen was ich machen muss, damit die Pakete wie nano, gimp, avidemux, grip, .... auch bei einem emerge -u world angezeigt werden?

----------

## MrTom

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"  ???

Ist aber nicht so gut. Nimm das ACCEPT_KEYWORDS mal mit einem # aus der make.conf raus.

Ansonsten bekommst Du ja Grundsätzlich alle MASK und unstables installiert...

----------

## UTgamer

Ja, ich werds mal testweise rausnehmen.

Hatte bisher aber eigentlich sehr sehr wenige Fehler damit. Meist hat nur emerge selbst Probleme.

Danke für die Tips, nur "emerge -u world" ist Schrott, muss wohl doch alle Pakete von Hand absuchen (Tschade ist das Wochenende hin  :Sad:  ) Woher weiss ich jetzt eigentlich das "emerge system" sauber läuft *grübel*. Nicht das der doch das ein oder andere Paket vergisst.

----------

## MrTom

emerge -e system

emerge -eD world

??

----------

## UTgamer

Mr Tom, hast mich auf die richtige Idee/Fährte gebracht, ich glaube mal nach einem "man emerge" hilft mir "emerge -uD world" mit so 60 ebuilds weiter, alle sind aber noch nicht drin, schade. 

Die oben aufgeführten Beispiele wie : nano, gimp, avidemux, grip, .... fehlen leider wieder  :Sad: 

Aber wie man schon sagt:

--update (-u)

              Updates  packages to the most recent version available.  Note that --update does not have full functionality yet.

              It will not automatically update dependencies of packages in the world file, unless they too  are  in  the  world

              file.

Danke an alle ich werde mich wohl von Hand etwas durchschlagen müssen (Für ein solch mächtiges Script bin ich nicht genug erfahren für)

----------

## MrTom

Schau Dir mal "-e" an. Vielleicht ist das für Dich besser als "-u"!

----------

## UTgamer

Uff, das sind 415 Pakete  :Evil or Very Mad: , aber wenns ordentlich werden soll. Ich habs jetzt gestartet. Wir haben ja Wochenende  :Wink: .

*gruml*

----------

## MrTom

Du bist mir so einer. Zuerst sind es zu wenig und dann zu viele!  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

Ich versteh nicht, was ihr hier macht...'emerge emerge'  :Shocked:  und das hilft?

```
*app-xemacs/emerge

      Latest version available: 1.09

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 59 kB

      Homepage:    http://xemacs.org/

      Description: Another interface over GNU patch.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Wer kann mir evtl. noch sagen was ich machen muss, damit die Pakete wie nano, gimp, avidemux, grip, .... auch bei einem emerge -u world angezeigt werden?

 Naja, entweder in /var/cache/edb/world von hand eintragen, oder 'emerge --inject nano gimp avidemux grip ...' oder beim nächsten Update, das Dir jeweils auffällt, nochmal emergen, dann steht's auch wieder im world file...

----------

## UTgamer

Naja, das ruckeln ging durch ein emerge emerge futsch, evtl. war ja der Sandbox access violation mit daran schuld, das da irgendwas zerschossen wurde.

Ich denke mal vor morgen (ähm vielleicht) Abend, werde ich keine weiteren emerge arbeiten durchführen können, er ist gerade bei 39 von 415 mit xfree beschäftigt  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## UTgamer

So, ich hab alles mit "emerge -eD world" gegen testing = ~x86 neu gebaut, und einige Erfahrungen dabei gesammelt.

Alles gegen die neuen Python- und Perl-libaries emerged!

Es standen 415 Pakete an. Von Automatik war nur wenig zu spüren. Irgendwo bei Paket 50 hing der Autoprocess an nem Downloadserver fest, und wollte keinen anderen Server auswählen, also mit Ctrl-C abbrechen. Den Servernamen in der /etc/hosts umgebogen auf einen anderen, dann ging es erstmal weiter.

Ab und zu tauchten diese Fehler auf:

!!! ERROR: xxxxx/xxxx-x.x.xx failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Bis auf ein einziges Paket ließen sich diese Fehler mit:

"emerge make" und "emerge automake"

umgehen. D.h. die beiden emerges wurden immer genau dann nötig.

Dann brauchten einige Build's wie KDE auch noch die Option -tvv, also 

emerge kde-base/kdelibs -tvv

-tvv macht Versions-Checks.

Ich dachte mir, hm, der KDE 3.2 ist doch erst ganz frisch (~2-3Wochen) alt, den lass ich aus. Aber ein Totalabsturz mit Festplattenfehlern war das Resultat. Der KDE war tot. Ein "emerge kdelibs" ging nicht mehr, das kdelibs-*.bz2 in distfiles hatte es mit weggehauen. Also dieses neu runtergeladen. Es musste soweit der gesammte KDE neu gebaut werden.

Einige Pakete suchten auch ständig eine gl Erweiterung, obwohl sie installiert war, ich musste öfters ein "emerge opengl" durchführen.

Jetzt bin ich durch, Installationszeit ~2Tage.

So grosse Abhängigkeitsprobleme wie mit RPM's von SuSE sind nicht aufgetreten, nur kleinere, und ja die Reihenfolge wie "emerge -eD world" die Build's aufführt so sollten sie auch händich installiert werden.

Die 2 Tage hab ich es tunlichst vermieden mir mit "emerge sync" neue Abhängigkeitsprobleme einzufangen, also nicht ausgeführt.

Das "emerge --inject ..." von psyqil gepostet wir in kürze angewandt.

So, ist mein System so jungfräulich mit neuesten Testlibraries wie fast direckt von den Entwicklern, noch Gentoo Standartkonform? 

Im Moment ist mir nix negatives aufgefallen.

----------

